# Baby Woodie found fallen from Nest .. help pls



## Mike- B (Jul 23, 2010)

your woody seems to be all right, but i have a woodies nest in my back garden, and i found one of the chicks on the floor ( with just a few hairs) and so i left it an hour
and nothing came for it so i made a little place to keep it and took it in. I dont have a clue what to feed it, obviosly i will use a syringe to start off. pleasde help, urgent


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Mike,

Think this got missed as it was on the end of an old thread.

This is the link to information on *Caring For a Baby Pigeon* and there is also a page on *Wood Pigeons*

Here is a list of *Pigeon Friendly Rescue Centres*. 

Is it very tiny with a few hairs or is it feathered with still some yellowish hairs? The smaller it is the more important to read the section on keeping the bird warm.

John


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Mike,

sorry we didn't see this before, do read up on the info John has posted for you in the meantime to keep the baby safe and warm.
Any help or queries you have do come back on and let us know so we can guide you through if needed.

Whereabouts are you in case there is someone near or a rescue centre locally that can help if needed.

Keep in touch,

Janet


----------



## Mike- B (Jul 23, 2010)

thanks alot ive been following the websites and i think it will be allright.


----------



## Mike- B (Jul 23, 2010)

and also we havnt seen the woodies anywere near the nest, but we are just going to let nature do its thing :l.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

What do you mean, let nature do its thing?  If a pigeon can be jhelped, please help it...if we knew where you were we might be able to offer practical help rather than just advice.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Mike- B said:


> and also we havnt seen the woodies anywere near the nest, but we are just going to let nature do its thing :l.


Hi Mike,

Thanks for coming back to us, I've been watching out for a post back from you as I was keen to help you, and this baby. Unfortunately if it's very young it can't survive without help and having raised many young Woodies, believe me they are so adorable, I can't bear to think of it suffering. Letting nature take it's course is a frightening and lonely way for a youngster to have to cope with life without parents.

I urge you to let us help, that is really why we spend time offering advice on here, so please let us at least try to save this babie's life if it's not too late.

Thanks again,

Janet


----------

